# The Real Rapture Bumper Sticker



## RamistThomist (Mar 17, 2006)

I visited the Dread Lord's site today and the subject was on political/theological cartoons et al. This one genius had seen the perfect bumper sticker:



> Saw the ultimate theological geek bumper sticker: In case of the Rapture, this car will be pulled to the side of the road while I rapidly reconsider my formerly postmillenial eschatology.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 17, 2006)

That reminds me of the semi-pelagian narrower catechism:

39. Q: What is the name of the event by which Christians will escape these dreadful entities?
A: The event commonly known as the Rapture, in the which it is our Blessed Hope that all cars driven by Christians will suddenly have no drivers.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the semi-pelagian narrower catechism:
> ...



Too funny!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I visited the Dread Lord's site today and the subject was on political/theological cartoons et al. This one genius had seen the perfect bumper sticker:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 17, 2006)

to both


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

> 39. Q: What is the name of the event by which Christians will escape these dreadful entities?
> A: The event commonly known as the Rapture, in the which it is our Blessed Hope that all cars driven by Christians will suddenly have no drivers.



I read the first Left Behind book and the effects of the Rapture on machines (cars, buses, planes, etc. careening out of control) was a big, big theme of the book. I read allot and no book I have read has used the word "careen" as much as that one book.

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by Scott]


----------



## CDM (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > 39. Q: What is the name of the event by which Christians will escape these dreadful entities?
> ...



Ah, so the rapture caused indecency and disorder?


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > 39. Q: What is the name of the event by which Christians will escape these dreadful entities?
> ...



In the event of Rapture, would a dipsy airline pilot be guilty of voluntary man slaughter?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## brymaes (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_



I really need to get that one...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_


<a href="http://c.azjmp.com/az/ch.php?f=523&i=13596" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif" alt="ROTFL" border="0"></a>


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 26, 2006)

Except the Dispensational argument would be that the children are innocent and taken in the rapture as well. Even the Calvinist Dispensational's would say that the elect children would at least be taken.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, you forgot the Age of Accountability. If they are under the age of twelve they will be caught up as well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Except the Dispensational argument would be that the children are innocent and taken in the rapture as well. Even the Calvinist Dispensational's would say that the elect children would at least be taken.


You guys are Rapture geeks. 

This thread reminded me of something from my youth. I was about 10 years old and spent the night at my best friend's house - he was a black kid at my school. I was a Roman Catholic kid from a very Irish Roman Catholic family. We went to his Church that night and watched some sort of movie that I've later figured out was about the Rapture.

I remember a bunch of abandoned cars on the freeway and pans frying on the stove. I also remember a Priest crying: "I was so wrong!"

I just remember thinking the movie was kind of dumb and it didn't make me think, at the time that I ought to switch religions.

Anyhow, I vividly remember how enthusiastic the Black people were as my first experience in a Black Baptist Church. We were just very subdued in Roman Catholic Church. The Church my friend attended was anything but that. At one point during the film, the projector suddenly stopped and the preacher cried out: "Praise the Lord! Somebody pulled out the plug." I told my brothers about that later and we all laughed.


----------

